# Ford F250 Super Duty front end / Maintenance



## bigboss1977 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a 2000 Ford F250 super Duty...... First year on my own own with my truck and boss plow. Anything I need to do for maintenance on front end ? / or just just general all around maintenance, like maybe greasing the front end ? 

Don't know, but want to make sure I do everything I need to, too take care of the truck and the plow as well. 



Thanks all


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

You can't over maintain a plow truck. I would at least raise the front wheels off the ground and let them hang free, then check for play in the ball joints by grabbing hold of the tire at the top and bottom and pull in and push out oppsite of each other to test for movement. If there is movement, you will problibly want to replace the ball joints on that side. It can fool you though, a bad wheel bearing can give you the same feeling so a 2nd set of eyes to check play at the ball joints may be needed. I would also greese any greese zerks and check the condition of the differantial fluid and change/add as needed. Also lock in the hubs if you can and check for slop in the axle u-joints by moving the tire back and forth while holding the axle shaft from moving. If there is play there, you will want to replace them.


----------

